# Hydor ETH 300 - Lasted 27 Days



## Richard Dowling (15 Jan 2014)

After 27 days of Operation ive come home to a stone cold tank and a bunch of shivering shrimp! My Hydor Inline heater has packed in already! Time to go back to the retailer, who will no doubt groan about hearing from me again given that it took them three attempts to send me a non damaged cabinet. My name is muck for them im sure!

Hopefully Hydor can sort me out with a new one as Im guessing its now a manufacturer issue and not for the Retailer in question.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (15 Jan 2014)

Wow.
Very surprised. Make sure to have a picture of it installed vertically


----------



## Richard Dowling (15 Jan 2014)

Is definitely vertical, hasn't been on without the filter and hasn't got air in it.

Honestly its been a nightmare, it took them 4 months just to deliver it, the cabinet fiasco then dragged on for another 4 months after that, and now 1 month of use and I need a replacement!

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland (16 Jan 2014)

That's unlucky richard, run mine horizontal for a couple of years now and rarely remember to turn it off during WC, still going strong. Generally they are pretty bullet proof.

Think you need to find a new retailer also.  Charterhouse are generally awesome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard Dowling (16 Jan 2014)

Iain Sutherland said:


> Think you need to find a new retailer also.  Charterhouse are generally awesome.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have to be careful what I say obviously, but I think I've just had a bad experience with this retailer, I don't think this is typical of them....your comment assures me


----------



## Iain Sutherland (16 Jan 2014)

Twice unlucky then fella, they are a quality retailer hence why I recommended them as a replacement not knowing.... 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard Dowling (16 Jan 2014)

Never had a problem with them before, and in their defence, the 4 month stock time was partly the manufacturers fault, and the cabinets were solely their careless courier.

I'm sure they'll assist with this hydor

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard Dowling (16 Jan 2014)

On that subject guys, how long can fish survive in temperate water? My spare heater is not powerful enough so its staying at room temperature. Will try and buy another tonight.

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yo-han (16 Jan 2014)

Depends on the fish. Lots of fish can survive much colder than we assume, because most fish are collected in low water seasons (meaning the water temperature is highest). Keep a keen eye on them, in the worse case you can raise your room temperature 2-3 degrees


----------



## Richard Dowling (16 Jan 2014)

I assumed they would be Ok short term because in the wild rain would bring colder water into streams and ponds so hopefully they'll be fine, like you say, they may consider it a cold season.

My only worry is, my new cherru shrimp are used to 28 degrees from their previous owner. The tank is 19 right now

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanj (16 Jan 2014)

Looks like you are having a spell of bad luck. I have two 300w Hydor inline heaters running since 2008, I havent seen many reports of issues with them, so hopefully chances are your replacement will be fine.


----------



## Rob P (16 Jan 2014)

I've had two Hydor ETH's now. On the first one the thermostat worryingly seemed to shat itself after less than 3 months and the tank reached about 30 degrees (set at 25) when I noticed. Had it replaced by another the same that's been going around 2 months and hoping it does better than the 1st one


----------



## Ady34 (16 Jan 2014)

Richard Dowling said:


> My only worry is, my new cherru shrimp are used to 28 degrees from their previous owner. The tank is 19 right now


Hi, 
your cherry shrimp will be fine, they dont mind it a bit cooler. 
Im guessing you dont have a spare heater to chuck in temporarily? 19 is pretty cool for tropical fish long term.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Richard Dowling (16 Jan 2014)

Thankyou all, just bought an ugly large temporary heater, got in and installed it. The only casualty is a shrimp that's thought "sod this temperature, I'm getting out!!" what a shrimp is doing on my floor I don't know!

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk (16 Jan 2014)

The shrimp was probably under a bit of pressure after being nominated to turn the central heating thermostat up a tad.


----------



## Mikster (22 Jan 2014)

Richard,

Got mine Hydor 300 in July last year, the other night i noticed the temperature in my tank had gone up to 31c. i checked the heater and found it to be permanently stuck on and i couldn't use the dial to turn it off. additionally when i put my hand in the tank i got an electrical tingling feeling when touching the lighting cover (i guess this was earthed?) after unplugging it this went away. 

Although i have read great things about these heaters, i am really not sure now. 

If you get a replacement or a better option please let me know


----------



## Richard Dowling (22 Jan 2014)

Mikster said:


> Richard,
> 
> Got mine Hydor 300 in July last year, the other night i noticed the temperature in my tank had gone up to 31c. i checked the heater and found it to be permanently stuck on and i couldn't use the dial to turn it off. additionally when i put my hand in the tank i got an electrical tingling feeling when touching the lighting cover (i guess this was earthed?) after unplugging it this went away.
> 
> ...


 
I too have heard horror stories about 38 degree cooked fish and shrimp...and I too noticed that I got electric shocks of the surface of my water. Im wondering whether this temporary heater will be a more permanent thing! I would like an inline heater but the risks are starting to outweigh the benefit.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (22 Jan 2014)

I've had the tingling feeling off the hydors I've had in the past too.


----------



## clonitza (23 Jan 2014)

I almost cooked all my fish last year, it got stuck on same as Mikster's, luckily I was around that morning when it happened and noticed the fish floating on the surface, lost a couple but the others recovered after the water change, the temp was ~38 I think, I put the damn thing in the bin and switched to the internal heater. I won't put one with a w/l ration more than 1 in my tank again.

Cheers,
Mike


----------

